# ISA Arborist News Quizzes online any one do these ?



## derwoodii (Oct 13, 2012)

I enjoy them more often, a few of late been tricky tree technical so a worthy challenge. I can not seem to get higher than a 90% score and you can not see what questions you got wrong after test submission. Does anyone else do these or has aced a quiz. 


Tree Risk Assessment: levels of assessment. 

http://www.isa-arbor.com/myAccount/myEducation/resources/2012-April-CEUarb.pdf

You passed the quiz. You scored 87.5%. ISA has been notified and you will recieve CEU credit provided you have not previously submitted this CEU quiz. Select another


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 13, 2012)

No, but I SOOOOOOO NEED TOO! I am way behind on the CEU thing, have many done, just need to send them in. Ima gunza be shecking that out tho, they are free right?


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 13, 2012)

yup the Arb news quizzes are free if your a paid up ISA critter but they are only about 1 CEU value. There are others in the quizz bank http://www.isa-arbor.com/quizBank/QuizReg.aspx that can be purchased for about $10 or so bucks but I have not done any off these as yet. Seems I only need 4 CEU for my re cert and have 10 months to do that 

edit ah looks like the harder but fun tree risk news quizzes are 2 CEU points each and I got 2 points last nite so when it updates be only 2 needed now

oh many of these were from Sydney and other OZ ISA conference, thats an easy and good way to learn n earn apart from fee $ cost 


Certified Arborist
Period of Certification:	From: 5/15/2010	To: 6/30/2013 Extension Until: 6/30/2013	Credits
Date	CEU ID	Title	CEU's Required for Recertification: 30
AN-11-005	Arborist News (Working the Five-Step Felling Plan)	1
AN-11-006	Arborist News (Tree Risk Assessment: A Foundation)	2
AN-12-001	Arborist News (Qualitative Tree Risk Assessment)	2
5/16/2010	AU-10-005	Tree Climbing and Rigging Workshop	4
5/17/2010	AU-10-006	Network to Success,Indentification & Treatment of	2
5/17/2010	AU-10-008	ISA Providence,Qualifications in Arboriculture	2
5/17/2010	AU-10-009	Glyphosate around Trees,Pest & Pathogen Damage	2
7/25/2011	CF-11-017	Opening Ceremony (The Use of Wood Decay Fungi for	1
7/25/2011	CF-11-018	Trees and Wind-Dynamic Research	1
7/25/2011	CF-11-020	Modifying Street Tree Plantings to Maximise Canopy	1
7/25/2011	CF-11-022	The Value of Urban Trees During Climate Change	1
7/25/2011	CF-11-025	Conservation Arboriculture	1
7/25/2011	CF-11-029	Impacts of Porous Pavements on Soil Environment	1
7/26/2011	CF-11-033	Trees and Neighbours and the Law	1
7/26/2011	CF-11-036	Liability, Negligence, and Acts of God	1
7/26/2011	CF-11-039	Tree Risk Assessment	1
7/26/2011	CF-11-042	The Complexity of Diagnosing & Mangaing Tree Decli	1
7/26/2011	CF-11-045	Essential Elements of Tree Health	1
Your Current CEU Total: 26

Number of CEU's Needed for Recertification: 4


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 16, 2012)

Dam it,,:msp_confused: I canna just get 100% n this one twas enjoyable n easier Tree risk loads n growth response topic 20 question one ,, anyhoo only one point to go now and my holidays reading project ISA re-cert is done



> You passed the quiz. You scored 95%. ISA has been notified and you will recieve CEU credit provided you have not previously submitted this CEU quiz. Select another


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 16, 2012)

I do them when I remember or the deadline is looming....can't remember if I've hit a 100% or not. Depends on who writes the article, some of the questions are so whacky almost any answer could work sometimes if you think too much about it. They are defininatley not professional test writers.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 17, 2012)

> You passed the quiz. You scored 95%. ISA has been notified and you will recieve CEU credit provided you have not previously submitted this CEU quiz. Select another



there its done diddly done 30 points gits me my cert :msp_thumbup:. I still canna ace the hole tis annoying but i'm not a focused reader learner more of the broad brusher and the complex construction of the harder questions and answers is more trickery gobledogook than I care for.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 5, 2012)

aawww I canna git higher score than %96

You passed the quiz. You scored 96.6666666666667%. ISA has been notified and you will recieve CEU credit provided you have not previously submitted this CEU quiz. Select another

the last 6 issues of Arb news on tree risk assessment have been really good value of reading and learning, thanks go to Smiley Matheny and Lilly


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 7, 2016)

oh yay my next 3 years of recertification is done as i just clocked 30 units and thats all i needed by June 30.. The ISA online quizz page is much better than some years ago and now has an audio listen file so you can read the pages then as take quizz have it gently talk over the topic. feet up no pressure now and i have a few Arb news magz to thumb though might even get a few units in credit while im in the school up mood


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 7, 2016)

Congrats...I just got mine done too. It was close this time! I prefer not to give my money directly to ISA if I can help it. I've been doing an annual subscription to http://gibneyce.com/online-seminars-for-municipal-arborists.html for awhile. For $125 ish you can get a year's subscription and earn up to 15 credits.


----------



## nepal4jc (Jun 19, 2016)

may I ask why you don't want to give directly to ISA? Just curious...


----------



## stltreedr (Jun 20, 2016)

nepal4jc said:


> may I ask why you don't want to give directly to ISA? Just curious...


Just because they piss me off often... It used to be fairly easy to get post approval credit for tailgate meetings, independent study or different meetings attended around town. I was probably turned down for about 10-15 credits last year because of some bureaucratic crap that they started insisting on... They say it was due to their standards for accreditation... But to me, it really felt like they were just trying to get me to pay them more money for credits.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 21, 2016)

ive just paid my $100 dues and re-certified.. For the 1st time i used the ISA CEU Post Approval request form to earn 4 ceu for climbing comp volunteer, 1st aid and Arbor camp attendance... It took some convincing and needed to submit good proof of attendance & value but worth the effort vs gain.

But a lesson learnt annoyingly my own tactical mistake.... i had already in hand the 30 needed ceu units and the extra 4 i gathered up with post approval emails was wasted as they dont carry forward. opsy grr wont do that again....


----------

